# Atlantic Kitchen Heater Model 121



## tinsley207 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hello All,

I am the proud new owner of an Atlantic Kitchen Heater Model 121.  It is in rough shape but I plan to restore it to functional status and use it.  Here is a link to a gallery with pictures:

http://s1125.photobucket.com/albums/l581/nateFARMgeek/Atlantic Kitchen Heater Model 121/

I have two issues.  The first is I can't seem to find a compatible grate shaker handle.  The stove has a "DOCKASH-Triangle Grate" and the end of the grates are four sided but NOT square, more like a diamond, about 3/4" or so in diameter.  Most ebay listings have square ends.  Should I be looking in a stove shop?

2nd issue is the draft selector is broken.  In the back on the smoke box there is a lever that moves the draft damper.  This lever was connected to a rod that goes through the stove from back to front and is connected to a draft selector on the front of the unit. Somehow the lever on the back sheared off and I can't seem to figure out how it was connected to the rod.  See pics.  Can I weld a new section of lever on the broken one?

Any help would be appreciated!

Nate


----------



## Bub381 (Apr 23, 2012)

Try Bryants stove shop in i believe Thorndike.They have a huge selection plus showroom.

http://bryantstove.com/


----------



## tinsley207 (Apr 23, 2012)

Duane you hit the nail on the head!  They knew exactly what I was talking about and the price was right!  10.00!  Much appreciated!


----------



## Heavy Metal (Apr 23, 2012)

Love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## Bub381 (Apr 23, 2012)

No problem,dealt with them before and the place is a must see.I sold them their Glenwood C.Glad i could help ya and good luck.I've received enough help here,nice to give some back.


----------

